# Another One!!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

This will be goin' on the auction block as soon as I finish the chassis and have some numbers.........enjoy fellas!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow nice job!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet paint job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice! Let us know when. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

$100.00


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Man I love the way you have the different colors at different angles!!!!
I'll be in for the auction. :thumbsup:

Been trying to call and thank you for the Gasser bud. You were soooo right on about the pictures doing the Purple Beast no justice!!! It's absolutley jaw dropping gorgous!!!

Really trick bud, thanks


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

my money is on al pink !! there is noway joe65 is gonna beat him out 2 times in a row!! lol. wish i could partake in the bidding but i have to finish my work van . the lil tinge of blue in the paint really stes this paint off. good luck skylark!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks fellas......guess we have a starting point. Joe, I will call you before the end of the day!!!

I initially had a flame job on it, but didn't like it. So, I stripped the paint and painted again. This time I made the whole car a flame.........get it?? Will keep everyone posted!
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jim Sgrig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh man, do I like that body!!! Love them straight liners!!! Cool color package on this one!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Very slick looking paint and I love the way everything is tucked in, good work.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Guys!! And thanks to Randy for the awsome body! Also, don't think that this will be a trailer queen, it will be getting my FULL performance treatment! It will be a total 4gear smoker............


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

That car is sick, love the wheel disks. is that a roll cage I see inside? 

Keep this up and your going to make me want to start drag racing

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what you see from the side that appears similar to a roll cage is the mold line of the division between the front side window and the back side window. make sense?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep I see it Al, It just looked so close to a roll bar I thought I would ask 

Great Car

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea man, I ca see Al and I will be duking it out for this one!! lmao!!

Jim I can't wait to see the wheelie bars you some up with for this one!!! :devil:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok fellas.....chassis is done and the numbers are in......first pass & only pass, it will only go faster!! See photos. I'm including some photos of the chassis build, I utilized my "wet comm" motor setup with one of my custom wound 4gear motors ( 4.2ohm ) and the 15 tooth crown conversion.......any questions?? It will be off to swap & sell from here...........


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

That's a BADA$$ CAR!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

$110.00


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

WesJY said:


> That's a BADA$$ CAR!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Thanks Wes!!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Where did you get those tires? They LOOK Awesome and obviously have good traction...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sgrig ground and narrowed original Aurora 4-gear wheels, glued on foam, trued the foam and then applied his own 'mysterious' silicone mixture to create these custom marvels. he also custom made the "moons". line up for the bidding!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Love too, but it is way to rich for my blood. Maybe in some other life time!


----------

